# Coronet cut turned proud!



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

So update on my horse Sonny. He had gotten a cut along his front left coronet and it hadnt started to heal. Well I went out today (first time in 9 days) to get him shod and it went from a small cut to being proud. It looked like it was starting to heal last time I saw him before the snow closed off the ranch. 

I have some wonder dust to treat him with but does anyone else have suggestions to stop, and hopefully reverse, the proud flesh from progressing?



ps he prances with his new shoes!!! lol


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

So I'm using Wonder Dust now but I want to do more (as long as more helps and not hurts). It was that he got an abscess while at the ranch he was at before I got him and they did nothing, I got him two weeks after I decided to not work there any more so I hadn't been the one caring for him anymore. About two or three days after I moved him it burst out of his Coronet and the property owner said "nah its just a cut...he went through a fence the other day" I was of course not convinced but I started standard cleaning procedure either way. 

But now I want to know what everyone else is used on proud flesh so I can see if I can get it here (Middle of nowhere).

Has anyone use Vetericyn? Will it help on the proud flesh? Any other ideas?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry if I'm mistaken but isn't proud flesh good? If it's bad my former trainer needs some correcting and now I'm worried about Lestats healing progress on his ankle, that was proud, still is a little and we're just keeping it clean with betadine and wonder dust.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I did not read all of you second post because I had to go ahead and tell you to stop using that crap called wonder dust.
It is good for nothing, its like throwing sand in an injury IMO.

Get some vetrecyn its amazing! I probably spelt that wrong but o well.
I used it on my mare when she got a major cut and it barely even left a scar.
I can post pictures if you want. Also pictures of your guys injuries would help.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

I only have a pic of the original abscess but next time I'm out I will get some of the part that is turned proud. I will have to get a Photobucket or something to upload the pic from so it will take a minute.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

the reason I was using wonder dust to start is that many old cowboys that all they did was the doctoring said take some crushed lime and get it in there then use honey to help extract everything...lol I love them but I'm a little more gentle with my horses.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Here it is shortly after it happened.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

drafts4ever said:


> Sorry if I'm mistaken but isn't proud flesh good? If it's bad my former trainer needs some correcting and now I'm worried about Lestats healing progress on his ankle, that was proud, still is a little and we're just keeping it clean with betadine and wonder dust.


Proud flesh is like if you were to get cut by a nail or something not clean and let it go how your skin would form a hard callous like section of skin under and around it and if it still didnt start to heal it would start to eat away at the rest of the skin trying to find good skin to heal the wound with... if your horse is healing and does not have what seems like a deformity or under the skin scaring chances are it wasnt actually proud flesh. It is also, medically, called "equine exuberant granuloma" I am familiar with it but I have never treated or seen it treated so I'm being a little bit of mamma bear...lol


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

ah I see. this is healthy looking flesh but the cornet cut you had looks like a slightly larger version of what Legacy has, only hers was a hangnail gone wrong instead of an abscess. I've never had issues with wonder dust but I'll pick up some of that other stuff too and see how that goes!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wonder dust is good for some things, but I prefer vetricyn for serious cuts or wounds. It helps heal the tissue from the inside out, & works really great on deep wounds. If the cut isn't that deep you could also use Granulex. It seems to help the skin heal faster with less scarring and is used to prevent proud flesh.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, Vetericyn (spelled correctly that time) would be the BEST thing for that injury. Shoot its the best thing for ANY injury in my opinion! I am a firm believer in that stuff  I mean take a look at what it did for my mare.

She got caught up on a bolt after what we think happened because another horse started kicking at her while she had her head hanging over the fence with the gate (gate bolt) to her left. The bolt stabbed into her and she got hung up. After trying to pull free the damage was a ripped open gash that was about 8 inches long and 8 inches deep, she also had puncture wounds under the skin that you can not see from the bolt that were about 6 inches deep and full of air (because of these the vet stitched her up). My mare ripped her stitches out about two days later and the vet told me to just leave it opened and keep it clean. So that is all I did, other then adding a few squirts of Vetericyn  the 3rd picture is of her injury only about 2 weeks later and the last picture is of the scar it left (she does have a little bit of a winter coat in this picture).

I think it will help loads with your horses injury but just know that will an injury like that, that actually cut the coronet band, it will most likely cause your horse to have a split/crack straight down and all the way through his hoof. Nothing that should cause him any pain or prevent you from riding him, it will just look ugly. A friend of mine owns a gelding who injured his coronet band when he was very young and it caused a straight crack down his hoof, because the coronet band is forever damaged. He runs barrels and has no issues, she does shoe him during heavy show season just to prevent extra stress to the crack but she has had no issues with it.

p.s. before anyone says anything about the bolt just know that this was not on my property (she was staying over at one of my friends places for a night because I was visiting with them) and the bolt was cut off shortly after.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Edit: I do not know why the 3rd picture is coming up so stinking small?!

Also, you can see my friends gelding's hoof that is messed up in the background of the 1st picture. You can just barely see what looks like a dark spot at the top of his hoof (the damage to the band it even caused his hair growth to grow funny) and then straight down is a line (that is the crack). I will try and get a better picture of his hoof if you would like.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

well his hoof is already weird so i dont think a crack will cause to much trouble. and OUCH!!!
Ok i think there is like one place in town that i can get vetericyn but I'l have to send my lil sis to look next time she goes in for school.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, you can say that again!
You can always order it of line, I do not know where you are located but you should still be able to get some pretty easy.


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Never heard of Vetericyn, but I tried a spray called "Debrisol" on Merlin's pastern proud flesh. It is meant to eat away all the bad tissue without damaging the good stuff...But was a waste of money.
I ended up going to the produce shop and getting a small handful of Copper Sulfate...It cost less than $2. Just put it on the proud flesh, place gamgee over it and bandage with vet wrap. I left it on for 48 hours, then applied some more CS and left on for 24 hours and voila, all the proud flesh was gone. Couldn't believe how well it worked 0_0
Pic 1 is before copper sulfate, pic 2 is application 1 and pic 3 is application 2.
After the last photo I slathered it in Manuka honey every day. I should take a photo of what it is now...Barely anything.

These photos are pretty big, don't know how to resize =/ but you get the idea!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Funny you have not heard about it, its support by the down under horseman, Clinton Anderson.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

sierrams1123 said:


> Funny you have not heard about it, its support by the down under horseman, Clinton Anderson.


Not everyone keeps up on 'famous' people from their country. but yes it is slightly amusing.

Goosey your horse looks like he has an extremely long pastern although that could be perspective/angle

Here is the picture of his Coronet that I took today. you can see on the top left side of the cut how it is started to turn proud


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

So....UPDATE!!!

Sonny's cut is mostly healed now but I have some issues with the way it healed. It protrudes from the side of the coronet and hoof wall. It stuck out a little after the abscess broke through but now it just looks bad. 


















I would really rather not have to reopen it or have the vet out because it doesnt hurt him but I dont want it damaging his hoof wall to much or anything. 
OH! Also we got him up to a light canter the other day!!! He fussed up because I had only been working him in the round pen and bareback if i got on but I took him out to the pasture and he fussed the first day cantered the second. I have also learned that he knows what the words "sweet feed" and "apple snacks"


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Because of *this* damage to the coronet band it will never grow back together, causing a crack to continue down his hoof like *this*.










as far as the uneven hoof wall that is growing in funny, this is normal.
My mare suffered from a tendon injury and the hoof started growing in the same way, no crack of course, when I pointed it out to my vet during her last visit he said that when horses get some injuries or under go a change in feed/heath, or are under a lot of stress it can cause a change in their hoof growth, you just have to let it grow out and everything will return to normal.

I would not worry about it, my farrier files my mares down to even it up, its about half way down her hoof now the growth on top of it and on the bottom of it are normal its just this one area (i will try and get a picture). Feeding her a hoof supplement would not be a bad idea to promote more growth, but it is going to be ugly/funky looking for a while. There is no reason your horse would not be sound, it is not painful for them.

Have you spoken to your farrier about it?


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

proud flesh is good. have a vet out to get it off and clean it up. i was told NOT to use wonder dust by my vet. she said most of the time it does more harm then good cause it burns off the healthy tissue thats trying to grow in, instead of getting rid of the bad stuff. I had a horse with a life threatning wound to the pasturn and around to the front of his hoof. after i had the vet out and she cleaned it up i used a spray that starts with a "s" (sorry i cant remember what its called) its in a tan and dark brown spray bottle maybe someone else can help me with what its called. Its been almost 2 years since i have had to use it "Thank goodness"


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

ha i found it. its called *Schreiner's Herbal Solution it works wonders. *

*here is there site for you to do some reading up on. *

Schreiner Herbal Solution
i can buy it from my local feed store but if you cant find it there you can purchase it from the site. Good luck


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

if you look at the testimonials and read the one "HE KICKED IN THE STALL DOOR" dated 11/30/2009 that is my baby


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

As far as proud flesh is concerned, granulation is good and a sign of the healing process. Excess granulation is proud flesh and too much is not good, unless you don't care about lumpy hairless scars. Proud flesh can come and go quickly but pressure bandages slow it down and you know it's a problem when the center of the proud flesh is above the level of the skin and wrapping doesn't help. I agree Vetericyn is great stuff although I've never had a blown abscess to use it on. 

For your horse's coronet band, and the crack that's there now, I agree that it's likely that there will always be a crack growing down from that old injury. However, since it's still healing, you might want to get a really good farrier out to look at it and see if there is some corrective shoeing or protective trim/shoeing that can be done to unweight or redistribute the pressure on that hoof wall. If you could get that now, while it's still healing and growing out, you might be able to have fewer problems in the future. 

For example, our gelding has a hoof crack from an old coronet injury that he got before we bought him. From time to time he'll split from the ground up and needs trimming to keep the crack from widening and deepening. This fall he needed corrective shoeing because he broke a chunk off. But, we've had him for 5-6 years and this is only the second time it's been anything we had to really worry about. Having said that, we're scrupulous about regular trims every 6 weeks and we have a great farrier, and the horse gets shoes when we're trail riding on rocky trails in the summer, so that we don't damage the hoof.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,
That doesn't even look like flesh to me, let alone proud, looks like the crack's now in the hoofwall?? Pardon if that was explained earlier & I haven't read all replies. As when we bash or cut our own finger at the cuticle, that being where the nail grows from, it can often damage the nail there & it will grow out with a crack. It appears to me that's what's happened. I'd just watch that it doesn't get infected & possibly open it up a little for treatment if it is or there is big risk, given environment, and when it grows down near the bottom, keep an eye on it & keep the foot trimmed in such a way as to minimise the risk of it breaking away too soon. As someone else said, damage to the coronet like that may result in a vertical crack & depending on the damage, it can often have a permenant 'fault line' - a superficial crack, more of a dent, even after it's all healed.

But what concerns me is the shape of the wall on that side, as I've highlighted in your pic. Did the horse have nice straight walls(the rest looks ok from what can be seen) before the event, or is this another prob? Could be because that area has been weakened & there has been permanant pressure on the wall in that area, due to being shod. I'd consider if that may be the case - or if that funky shape is not directly related to the injury - that it may be best to keep the horse unshod & well trimmed, at least until it can heal.


----------



## HoofMechanic (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm glad to see the area closed in for you. I will try to use a natural product for over-granulated areas (proudflesh) before going with the more toxic substances. 

My first question if I were called in to look at this would be what caused the abscess to begin with. Not being able to see the entire hoof I will give this a shot and say there are a couple of things to notice. The forward running tubules seen starting at the hairline & running toward the front of the hoof. The appearance of a weak heel possibly. And then the decreased hoof function causing restriction for flexibility because of the shoe.

If it were me I'd pull the shoes and begin trimming to strengthen & change the angle of the hoof. I do believe the crack in the coronet will disappear and the wall will grow back in nice & straight with a rehabilitative trim.

I will say it wouldn't surprise me if the abscess becomes a bit of a problem as you go through the steps to heal the hoof. Until that is cleared there is the likelihood this will show itself again. Being that there is a shoe it will probably come out at the hairline. Once the shoe is removed you will probably find an abscess track leading to the bottom of the hoof.

There are ways to treat this naturally through the trim & disease control. I'd put the horse on Hoof Ailments from For Love of the Horse to purge out the disease inside the hoof. And then consider if there are lifestyle changes to enhance the results and provide for long term health.

Not sure what your interest is at this point so will leave that up to you. Hope it all works out for you & your horse.

Take care,
Linda


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

loosie said:


> Hi,
> That doesn't even look like flesh to me, let alone proud, looks like the crack's now in the hoofwall?? Pardon if that was explained earlier & I haven't read all replies. As when we bash or cut our own finger at the cuticle, that being where the nail grows from, it can often damage the nail there & it will grow out with a crack. It appears to me that's what's happened. I'd just watch that it doesn't get infected & possibly open it up a little for treatment if it is or there is big risk, given environment, and when it grows down near the bottom, keep an eye on it & keep the foot trimmed in such a way as to minimise the risk of it breaking away too soon. As someone else said, damage to the coronet like that may result in a vertical crack & depending on the damage, it can often have a permenant 'fault line' - a superficial crack, more of a dent, even after it's all healed.
> 
> But what concerns me is the shape of the wall on that side, as I've highlighted in your pic. Did the horse have nice straight walls(the rest looks ok from what can be seen) before the event, or is this another prob? Could be because that area has been weakened & there has been permanant pressure on the wall in that area, due to being shod. I'd consider if that may be the case - or if that funky shape is not directly related to the injury - that it may be best to keep the horse unshod & well trimmed, at least until it can heal.


As previously stated that leg is turned in...His hoof wall was flattened by the pressure of where his leg broke over because of poor trimming and that has already been addressed hence the shoes. the granulation is above the hoof but building over it as shown in previous pictures.

I don't mind scaring as he is far from a halter horse and will probably only be used for trails and work. 

I was out there today and the buildup has gone down and once the ground drys out a little I think I might try to reopen it and flush it one more time, just from the top not the whole thing. I just don't want to do it while the ground is saturated and it could get even more infected then the first time.

HoofMechanic - the abscess was there before shoeing as was the weakness from it being flat trimmed and never properly taken care of. I had it trimmed for the correction several times before even considering shoeing him. I did however shoe him because I am working on training him more and taking him off the ranch for rides out on gravel roads. It is on the hairline and it hasn't bothered him, no limping, lifting, or rubbing, etc. He was kept on a property with no drainage where one horse had cankers two thrush and one hoof rot before I got him so yes I'm going to have my challenges with his health.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Nuala said:


> As previously stated that leg is turned in...His hoof wall was flattened by the pressure of where his leg broke over because of poor trimming and that has already been addressed hence the shoes. the granulation is above the hoof but building over it as shown in previous pictures.


Pardon again, but I just read the thread & still missed where you previously stated that. I don't get what you mean his hoof wall was flattened or what shoes have to do with that?

After having a better look at the pics, I'm also concerned with the bullnose look of the toe & the angle of the tubules, on what can be seen of that hoof. As mentioned, I'm concerned also with the excess pressure on that area of the hoof, which could possibly have caused the abscess in the first place, but that I think may have caused the further weakened area to 'buckle' like that. If you feel the need to shoe for whatever reason, I'd consider releiving that quarter. 

Agree with hoofmechanic that I wouldn't be concerned with the 'proud' area so much as the whole foot & the mechanics that are causing these probs.


----------



## pettydvm (Feb 4, 2012)

actually lyme works great. any lower leg injury I have ever had I packed with lyme just make sure you put vaseline on skin under the wound. I have never had proud flesh using this. It is one of the old school methods that actually works well. The lyme isnt painful and as long as you put the vaseline on the skin below the wound to protect it all is great.


----------

